# Tiller extension and kill switch for 25hp merc



## caveeagle (Sep 28, 2017)

I have a 25hp mercury with a kill switch button on the handle end. I really need to get an extension handle to help with ergonomics on longer trips etc. 

what's my best option to make sure I don't eliminate the access to a kill switch? 

Any recommendations for a good adjustable tiller ext that can be quickly removed when tight turning is needed?

*Is there a way to rig a kill lanyard for this motor if I can't get to the button?


----------



## eview326 (Sep 28, 2017)

I had an extension mounted on my 25hp Mariner (same kill switch in the end of the handle as your Merc) and I just flipped the kill switch located on the motor itself under the front hood to kill the motor when needed. A bit of a pain because you need to remember to flip it back up when starting it but it worked fine.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2017)

*There are a few out there to look at. Here is one of them. Google is your friend on this one. Scroll down the page. Have also seen them with the safety lanyard switch mounted up through the extension.*

https://www.anytide.com/products2


----------



## CMOS (Sep 28, 2017)

caveeagle said:


> I have a 25hp mercury with a kill switch button on the handle end. I really need to get an extension handle to help with ergonomics on longer trips etc.
> 
> what's my best option to make sure I don't eliminate the access to a kill switch?
> 
> ...




Hate to say this but - Are you sure it doesn't have the Kill Toggle switch on the face somewhere? My 25 Merc has it.



TWG


----------



## caveeagle (Sep 29, 2017)

CMOS said:


> Hate to say this but - Are you sure it doesn't have the Kill Toggle switch on the face somewhere? My 25 Merc has it.
> 
> 
> 
> TWG



It does have a kill switch (up/down) on the front of the motor housing. I was just not sure if that was. Safe enough to be able to get in an emergency. 

It would probably be ok, but I was not sure.


----------



## CMOS (Sep 29, 2017)

caveeagle said:


> CMOS said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to say this but - Are you sure it doesn't have the Kill Toggle switch on the face somewhere? My 25 Merc has it.
> ...




A Mercury Kill Switch Lanyard will fit right on there, meaning its designed to have the lanyard on it. You then attach the lanyard to somewhere on your body/clothes and simply "pull" the cord in case of emergency. The lanyards can be bought for about 5 bucks.


CMOS


----------



## ktoelke54 (Jul 29, 2019)

I use an extension on a 1996 25 hp Mariner. The clamp end of the extension is slotted and the slot is large enough to stick your finger through and hit the switch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 29, 2019)

I converted mine to a remote setup and needed to wire a safety/kill switch all the way up to the remote controls - I see no reason why you couldn't add a kill switch to yours.

If I remember to I'll test it to see if it's normally open or normally closed when I get home tonight.


----------



## jethro (Jul 29, 2019)

onthewater102 said:


> I converted mine to a remote setup and needed to wire a safety/kill switch all the way up to the remote controls - I see no reason why you couldn't add a kill switch to yours.
> 
> If I remember to I'll test it to see if it's normally open or normally closed when I get home tonight.



Merc should be normally open and the kill switch should ground out the coils/ign circuit when activated. It would actually be quite easy to wire this in completely independent of all other systems by installing a grounded kill switch anywhere else on the black with yellow stripe wire.


----------



## Matt193 (Jul 29, 2019)

This thread is from 2017 so I would think by now the OP would have figured it out. Dent bumped it to plug his tiller extension business. :roll:


----------

